# My First try on Wabi-Kusa



## sathy83 (Feb 22, 2013)

Used a small fish bowl that is available in dollarama for the scape.

Rock used: 
4 - Pieces of Yamaya stone

Plants used:
Pearl moss (Plagmonium cf.affine)
String moss (Liptodictyum riparium)
Anubias petite
Erect moss (Vesicularia reticulata)
Ranunculus innundatus
And a small piece of H.C.Cuba

Timeline to get fully flourished: 3 months


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Wow that's amazing. I feel serene when I looked at your photos.It's a very fragile world in we live in but with resilience, there will be light.


----------



## sathy83 (Feb 22, 2013)

cb1021 said:


> Wow that's amazing. I feel serene when I looked at your photos.It's a very fragile world in we live in but with resilience, there will be light.


Glad that you liked. Thanks a lot.


----------

